# zincs for salt water



## coontail (Jan 11, 2012)

when leaving my boat in salt water how do you use zinc annodes?


----------



## coontail (Jan 11, 2012)

to be more specific, i always use my 14' jon boat in fresh water. this summer i plan to hit some brackish and salt but will spray everything off and hook water hose up to my 9.9 yamaha when i get home that day. but when i leave my boat in salt water for several days how do i use zincs?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Zinks are typically bolted or clamped to underwater metal parts. I am not familular with outboards boards but why not just tilt the engine up when not in use ?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

turboandy said:


> Zinks are typically bolted or clamped to underwater metal parts. I am not familular with outboards boards but why not just tilt the engine up when not in use ?


It's not enough... Galvanic corrosion occurs not just through saltwater, but also the salt residue that remains after the boat is dry. Since salt is a dielectic medium, (or an electrolyte, if you will) the theory is that you intentionally encourage electrical conduction from the aluminum to the zinc, and therefore, causes the aluminum to become the electrode - and hence, the zinc an anode. It is the basic formula for a battery. (2 dissimilar metals producing an electode potential) The zinc anode would become the "negative" terminal. Since your galvanic current flows into the anode, you are eroding the zinc faster than normal. (and the other material slower than normal)

You tap a hole and attach the sacrificial zinc anode to the lower unit. Eventually, it will disappear, so you need to replace it when that happens.


----------



## bluetick1955 (Jun 17, 2012)

*??*

Would this be necessary if used for only a week with daily wash down?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's your boat, and your $. It costs so little to install a sacrificial zinc anode...


----------

